

MongoDB vs Couchbase vs CouchDB vs Redis vs Riak (2011) - jaytaylor
http://kkovacs.eu/cassandra-vs-mongodb-vs-couchdb-vs-redis?

======
jaytaylor
I am interested in learning what you think are good uses cases for selecting
MongoDB over Couchbase and vice-versa.

Are any of you willing to indulge me and educate us on the current state of
affairs in 2013?

